# Can't find a roast date on my bag from Rave ....



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Just ordered another kilo of IJ and it didn't come with a roast date on it?

Edit - it was on the bottom of the bag ......( mrboots2u )


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Look underneath?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why not email rave and ask them .

It will no doubt have been human error is my guess

Was this direct from rave or via amazon


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is normally on the underneath, a sticker.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Thread title is potentially quite misleading!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Thread title is potentially quite misleading!


Agree......

OP hope you don't mind I've changed this

If you can update as to if you find it or get answer from Rave


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Agree......
> 
> OP hope you don't mind I've changed this
> 
> If you can update as to if you find it or get answer from Rave


Oops, apologies for being misleading. I thought it just may have been a new thing from them considering they changed their packaging and site etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have you found a date ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Was it underneath?


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you found a date ?


It might have been on the bottom of the bag...

They always used to put it on the back from memory, they must put it on the bottom now!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Facepalm!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have you found a date ?


Are you asking?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Similar thing happened to me a few weeks ago with some rave Signature and they had forgotten to put the the roast date sticker on, so a quick message to them and they checked my order and managed to get the roast date from that. Simples.


----------

